# Jim and Marlo are AWESOMER



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

And I have the proof!
Passing their fifth Master test today to become a new

MASTER HUNTER GOLDEN

Jim aka "marsh mop" and MARLO aka
TOPBRASS ONE MORE TIME AROUND MH**

An AWESOME golden bitch -- and Jim ain't bad either!
Jim congratulations and thanks for all of your encouragement along the way -- guess it's on to FTs full time for you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOO to you too! Congrats on your MH!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! What a huge accomplishment!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All I can say is WOW, and that doesn't even begin to cover it!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Jim and Marlo!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! 

Something I will only dream about... Great job.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Shakin' the bandana pom-poms for the new MH!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's amazing!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------

